# best paint



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

why do so many painters prefer sherman williams? is there brand the best or is it a convience thing? who makes the best paint in your opinion


----------



## MainePainter (Feb 18, 2011)

Sherwin Williams is a favorite among Painting Contractors because they have the best service. Fast turn around in the store, delivery, demos (meaning free products once in a while), best deals on sundries, leads etc.. Woodscapes, Superpaint, Cashmere, Pro Mar 200, Pro Green, Pro Classic oil modified and Harmony are what I use from them and am happy with the products. 

I also use Muralo Ultra on Cabinets, Built ins etc 

Ben Moore's regal (though it always seem to be changing) 

Ben Moores Moorglo ( the best exterior trim paint in my opinion)


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Behr...................HA! :w00t:Just kidding!
Dunn Edwards for me. We have to drive to the valley to get it so that sucks. When we need just a gallon or two the local lumber yard carries Devoe. Thats not too bad but it is better than our other choice in town which is ACE brand.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Benjamin Moore Aura. Voc free, covers great. Love it :thumbsup:


----------



## Faron79 (Nov 29, 2007)

The "Hands-down" best stuff?!?!?

Easy.
Fine Paints of Europe, and Farrow & Ball.
Will a customer want to pay for it? Probably not....but you asked what the best was....Eurogallons are $100+/gal., depending on the paint-series.

The good paints?
As mentioned above. In addition, C2 is a hard-to-find brand, but very good. The premium Low-VOC Retails in the mid-$40's/gal.

Faron


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

MainePainter said:


> Sherwin Williams is a favorite among Painting Contractors because they have the best service. Fast turn around in the store, delivery, demos (meaning free products once in a while), best deals on sundries, leads etc..* Woodscapes, Superpaint, Cashmere, Pro Mar 200, Pro Green, Pro Classic oil modified and Harmony* are what I use from them and am happy with the products.


MainPainter, I prefer Shewin Williams too.
And those are the exact products I use to a "T".:thumbup:

-Paul


----------



## uselessknowledg (Mar 28, 2009)

Sherwin Williams is national. My account number pulls up the same price no matter which one of their stores I visit. They also keep records for me on specific jobs that allow me to find out what colors and products I used on jobs 6 years ago. Their products are great, there is a new Zero VOC Promar 200 coming out this year that I received a demo on and this paint is awesome. Great coverage and touch up, and the accent bases they usually over charge for are being made in this product. No more shotty Color Accents. It's priced around $25 for contractors.


----------



## uselessknowledg (Mar 28, 2009)

oh...and its Sherwin (not Sherman) Williams.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

I use SW for convienience and service for the reasons allready mentioned. as far as the best paint it really is preference. As long as you get your paint from a national PAINT store NOT home depot lowes ect. and you buy the top of the line product, then you will get a good product. around here its porter paints, ben moore and SW. If you buy duration from sw or aura from ben moore either way you will get a really good product.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I only paint Ben Moore, everything from concrete paint to ceiling, I list it in my bids as I think most non-professionals know this brand to be a quality product. Thats worth a little extra.
Just like me


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

BM doesnt impress me, it cost more and takes just as many coats as anything I can get at SW, Glidden, or Porter. It is good paint, but it has no magical properties that make me want to spend an extra $15 a gallon on it. I use BM when spec'd to do so, but I dont use it in my day to day quotes. The BM stores I have dealt with are all privately owned and the service as far as color matching and product knowledge and application advice have all been vastly inferior to what I am given at other paint stores.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

uselessknowledg said:


> oh...and its Sherwin (not Sherman) Williams.


 well they need to change th name. who would name their kid sherwin?:whistling


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

summithomeinc said:


> I use SW for convienience and service for the reasons allready mentioned. as far as the best paint it really is preference. As long as you get your paint from a national PAINT store NOT home depot lowes ect. and you buy the top of the line product, then you will get a good product. around here its porter paints, ben moore and SW. If you buy duration from sw or aura from ben moore either way you will get a really good product.


Is duration from SW the same as the Aura? No VOC content? 

Are they about the same price? I use the aura and it covers great. 

Thanks.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

Faron79 said:


> The "Hands-down" best stuff?!?!?
> 
> Easy.
> Fine Paints of Europe, and Farrow & Ball.
> ...


 x2:thumbsup:

FPOE is un like any paint i have ever used! it's the festool of the paint world! too bad they sold out to SW a few years ago...

C2 has a great story... for painters by painters... hard to find cause a retailer basicly has to "buy into" the company

F&B is fantastic as well as Muralo waterborne

Aura is good, but i try and stay away because they basicly stole the idea from muralo as they did with their matte paint years ago...

and lets not forget Behr...:whistling


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

oh yea, best exterior pain is Duration

ever paint a door a dark color and it stays tacky for days? paint it with Duration and it is tack free in 2 - 4 hours.... no finger prints from moving it (if you paint it off the hinges) and no sticking to the weather stripping. same goes for windows and shutters...


----------



## NTP74 (Feb 1, 2011)

Kato , duration is NOT voc free. that'd be sw harmony...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

It's all SW, in these neck of the woods. Love duration exterior, interior not so much, prefer cashmere. Pro classic is hands down the best trim door paint I have ever used. More than the quality of the paint is the excellent customer service. My sales rep Mark Lucas is a huge asset to our company. These things coupled with free design service makes up for the high prices. 

Years ago before we were established I went to Lowes to buy ceiling paint. I grabbed a gallon of the shelf, and went to work. Six coats later it stilled looked bad. It was not until years later until I realized the paint I grabbed was tint base. Never again. I thought you guys would get a pick out of that......

http://www.ohiohomedoctorremodeling.com


----------



## bdoles (Sep 11, 2007)

On our last project we used Porter Paints(PPG). The Silken Touch line was very nice to work with. I used Valspar on a small project yesterday. I would have been better off getting paint mixed at WalMart than Lowes, it sucked.

www.ppgporterpaints.com :clap:


----------



## apatterson4630 (May 15, 2011)

*Sherwin Williams has good paint BUTT......*

I lived in Detroit and had awesome service with my store and my rep. I moved to Oklahoma and my store says they will call me back and never does. My rep rarely answers and rarely calls back as well. I average buying 20 gallons minimum a week 10 months each year. I usually buy Resilience or Duration for exteriors and 400 and Pro Classics for interior. I am truely ready to drive to Fort Smith Ark to get my loved Pittsburgh products that are priced great and offer the same warranty as SW.
If you have not noticed all the price increases it is ridiculous. They claim it is because of raw materials. So why are the other paint companies not raising???
I am getting fed up and ready to rid this company. I can only save my customers money by having competitive priced products. They are pricing themselves unaffordable. And their people not returning calls is making them less desirable!!!


----------

